# Arrow Rest



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I shot a bo-doodle on my old PSE nova and it was a great rest. Easy to tune and rugged. I really liked that rest but parted way when I sold that bow. My only negative comment would be if you are a shaky person during draw or hold it is not the rest for you.
When I purchased my new bow I put a quicktune 1000 on it and it shot fine but, I could never quite dial it in as tight as I like too shoot, or as tight as I know I can shoot. After trying everything else I replaced the rest and the problem went away. I currently shoot a ripcord drop away and love it. It is accurate and dependable and contains my arrow for situations that it is needed. 

Short and sweet I would reccomend the bodoodle or the ripcord. Hope this helps.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*RipCord*

RipCord all the way, I love it.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A number of different drop-aways to choose from, I have a NAP on one bow, and a Trophy Taker on the other. Both are good rests. Drop-aways are easy to tune and are far and away better for accuracy than a bisket or 'traditional' release rest. No fletch/rest issues.

PRO


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Limb driver is one of the top notch, I realy like the drop away that is tailored for a Mathews and I realllllllly like the drop away that is tailored for the hoyt, my old, built like a truck and never fail was the Trophy taker, all drop aways. I have shot a blade in competition, but why? Drop aways (tuned properly) are the best rests out there. 

A word on the wisker b. They have many great features, but the variences that can take place because of them have to much variety in a sport that consistency is a main ingredient. I have never been out shot by a wisker bis(I honestly don't even know how to spell it)cket quet kit hit.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the NAP fallaway.

Mark


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Trophy taker for me. (drop away)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Come on Trish.... you don't like the thump, the swish and the tears on your vanes?? No vampiress.... not veins... vanes, like on your arrows. :lol: I want to go to a dropaway also but I figure I better just get steady on my draw so I'm not dropping and releasing arrows into my foot before I switch. :wink:


----------



## bds (Sep 20, 2007)

So are ya'll using releases or what? I just use my fingers (for releasing the string that is) and I like the Centerrest Flipper on my compound.


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

I use a qad dropaway on one bow and on my other bow is a dmi xpert nice check it out real quiet http://www.dotymi.com


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been shooting a rip cord for the last 7 months or so. I kept the whisker bicuit on my other bow and I definitely like the drop away better. 

Bikitz is good, drop aways is mo betta.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have a Whisker Biscuit.


 :shock:  -()/>-


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What did I win?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> What did I win?


I think it's called the "Boobie" prize. :mrgreen:


----------

